# Milk Crate Vs Yak Attack BlackPak



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Milk Crate: The Best Storage Option for Gear*

Anyone own the Blackpak from YakAttack? Is this better than a standard milk crate ? Are their other options to store your gear and rods in your yak beside the milk crate? Seems like the milk crate is popular for kayak fishing.

Thanks


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/09/ultimate-diy-kayak-crate.html

my interpretation:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f77/kayak-crate-sale-223553/

(incidentally it is still for sale )


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I made the crate per their plans and use it in my Outback. Nice version. Glwts


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I have and currently use the yakattack blackpak but I have also used the milkcrate. The blackpak is great because everything is enclosed and protected from the elements. Plus it comes with 3 rod holders and you can add tons of different attachments to it. On the other hand it wouldnt be hard to create a lid for a milkcrate. The milkcrate is better for windy days, the blackpak is big and catches all the wind that hits it whereas wind can pass through the milkcrate. One other thing, if you roll in the surf with a blackpak it will fill up with water and become extremely heavy which is a big pain to deal with while getting pounded by surf


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

One is very cheap and the other is very expensive.
Enclosing and building up rod holders for a milk crate would take about 1/2 the costs of a blackpak.
If you have more money than time, buy the blackpak.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I will say this...If I had to pay for the blackpak I wouldnt. It's definitely not worth the $125 pricetag compared to getting a free milk crate. But its definitely nice to have and I'm not complaining because I got mine for free


----------



## Klondike (Feb 27, 2010)

I have been to several stores, including grocery stores and Walmarts, but everyone tells the crates are their vendors' property, so they can't give or sell one to me....so, where did you get your free milk crate?? Thanks!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Klondike said:


> I have been to several stores, including grocery stores and Walmarts, but everyone tells the crates are their vendors' property, so they can't give or sell one to me....so, where did you get your free milk crate?? Thanks!


The Butcher Shoppe gave away a bunch....but I see them on the side of the roads alot, just always in a hurry so I don't pick em up....Wallyworld sells a crate similar but not as heavy duty as a milk crate.


----------



## Klondike (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, Jason!


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

servo765 said:


> http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/09/ultimate-diy-kayak-crate.html
> 
> my interpretation:
> 
> ...


I need to make one of those, theyre pretty awesome.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Lots of milk crates on the side of Applemarket on Scenic. You didn't hear that from me! :whistling:


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I use a 30qt Engel cooler/dry box ($59)with a 3 rod holder setup on the back. Works well for bringing my fish back on ice. Fits perfect on my Outback.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

personally i wouldnt get the blackpak either, price is high and you can suffice with a milk crate. The only thing on the blackpak that IMO is cool is the measuring board holder. But you can but that mount and find a place on a crate to store. some PVC pipe and zip ties and your good to go with a milk crate


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

servo765 said:


> http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/09/ultimate-diy-kayak-crate.html
> 
> my interpretation:
> 
> ...



I gotta try this.

Scott


----------



## YakAttack121 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have the blackpack and i like my crate better it's so much 
Lighter and it's a lot easier to work with but it's all up to if you want to spend $125 or less then $5 for a milk crate


----------

